# Gentoo, ça rend fou !



## maousse (4 Juin 2003)

http://www.gentoo.org/

Gentoo vient de sortir une version ppc de sa distribution live cd, linux sur un cd bootable, en gros
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-ppc-install.xml

ça semble bien pour tester linux et s'amuser un peu sans détruire sa config existante, quelqu'un a déjà essayé dans le coin ?


----------



## Bobbus (4 Juin 2003)

J'ai pas essayé le Live CD, mais mon PowerBook est en dual boot OS X-Gentoo, et il adore ça (moi aussi d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Bob


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2003)

bon, alors, mon expérience, après un essaie sans avoir lu de readme ni rien.

ça boote depuis le cd ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a un joli pingouin en guise d'accueil à la place de la pomme, et c'est parti.
Je me logge en root, obligatoire apparemment, ça va pas mal.
On me dit qu'il faut configurer le serveur X, d'accord, j'accroche jusque là.
Un assistant fait le boulot normalement, les étapes s'enchainent, détection de la carte, du format de l'écran..etc
puis, startx, pour lancer le biniou, et paf ! un joli écran tout rayé, c'est joli.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je vais aller lire le readme ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(au fait, c'est sur un ibook 600, cette petite expérience)


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2003)

L"équipe de gentoo vient d'annoncer le portage de Portage , son système de manipulation de packages, pour mac os x !! Après fink et darwinports, c'est la troisième solution qui apparait pour os x ! 

Il y a de l'actu de ce côté-là, impressionant !


----------



## Bobbus (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * L"équipe de gentoo vient d'annoncer le portage de Portage , son système de manipulation de packages, pour mac os x !! Après fink et darwinports, c'est la troisième solution qui apparait pour os x ! 

Il y a de l'actu de ce côté-là, impressionant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, d'ailleurs je m'étonne du peu d'écho que cette nouvelle a auprès des sites mac. Il y a eu une petite news sur Slashdot, mais c'est tout...

Pourtant c'est une très bonne nouvelle, Portage est infiniment plus puissant que Fink et les deux communautés ont énormément à gagner des deux côtés.

Bob


----------



## thsantac (13 Juin 2003)

Moi aussi ça m'a rendu fou : impossible de configurer le clavier de mon Tita en Azerty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparemment tu aurais la solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Bobbus (15 Juin 2003)

Tu peux aller voir sur  ce site, un ami qui a installé une Gentoo sur son Titanium donne tous les renseignements pour s'en sortir, et je crois qu'il a même mis en téléchargement les fichiers keymap qu'il utilise.

Bob


----------



## vm (15 Juin 2003)

j'ai une question très très con c'est en français
je ne parle pas anglais


----------



## flup (15 Juin 2003)

Pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, Linux PPC avait sorti une version live distribuée dans un magazine mac (macworld ou svm, je ne sais plus).

Ça doit dater de 4 ou 5 ans.


----------



## scout (15 Juin 2003)

Quelqu'un a-il réussi a aller jusqu'au bout de l'installation avec le CD Live de Gentoo, version Gnome?
J'arrive à la ligne:" LiveCD root # ", et puis plus rien!
Faut-il enter une ligne de commande, un code? Y a un carré blanc qui clignote!
Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider!


----------



## Bobbus (15 Juin 2003)

scout a dit:
			
		

> * Quelqu'un a-il réussi a aller jusqu'au bout de l'installation avec le CD Live de Gentoo, version Gnome?
> J'arrive à la ligne:" LiveCD root # ", et puis plus rien!
> Faut-il enter une ligne de commande, un code? Y a un carré blanc qui clignote!
> Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider!    *



C'est donc que tu es sous Linux, avec un shell root...

Après, tu peux essayer de configurer et lancer ton serveur X, puis Gnome ou KDE

Bob


----------



## yan (15 Juin 2003)

bon, y en a qu'on l'air plus futés que d'autre pour installer le CD Live, moi je n'arrive pas à avoir mieux que 2 fenêtres de shell et après je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Pour Scout : arrivé au .....root #, tu a tapé "startx" comme c'est proposé sur ton écran ? puis  on voit les informations des processus se métant en place puis plus rien en dehors d'un carré blanc ?

Pour Bobbus : on fait quoi quand on arrive au shell ? y en a t-il encore long à configurer l'instal ?


----------



## scout (15 Juin 2003)

j'ai tapé startx, y a eu un défilement de ligne.
Mais une message d'erreur m'indique entre autre: screens not found
j'en ai marre!!!!
c'est trop galère ce truc!


----------



## Bobbus (16 Juin 2003)

scout a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai tapé startx, y a eu un
> défilement de ligne.
> Mais une message d'erreur m'indique entre autre: screens not found
> j'en ai marre!!!!
> c'est trop galère ce truc!   *



Ça se mérite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, d'autant plus que je pense que la configuration d'un serveur X est une des choses les plus compliquées dans l'installation de Linux (avec la recompilation de son premier noyau, toujours un grand moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...)

 Tu peux essayer Xeasyconfig avant de faire startx, normalement il se charge du sale boulot de conf.

Et si ça marche toujours pas, tu peux aller voir sur les  Gentoo Forums , il y a en ce moment beaucoup de threads sur le Live CD.

Bob


----------



## Bobbus (16 Juin 2003)

yan a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour Bobbus : on fait quoi quand on arrive au shell ? y en a t-il encore long à configurer l'instal ? *



Ben ça dépend si tu arrives à faire marcher ton serveur X du premier coup ou pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Une fois que ça marche, je dirais qu'un simple startkde devrait permettre de lancer et d'apprécier KDE...

Bob


----------



## yan (16 Juin 2003)

vu que pour configurer le serveur X c'est une vraie plaie, as tu une idée des paramètres corrects pour un Titanium 867 ? car les miens ne sont pas biens brillants ; let XFree pick &gt; écran noir en lançant"startx", fbdev &gt; très peu de couleur....?      mais sur mon iMac DV 400 j'ai enfin réussi ( ouf) à avoir l'interface KDE....

le forum Gentoo est sympa mais je n'ai pas trouvé qq chose sur le Ti 867.
qui soit efficace pour moi (à mon niveau de compétence en anglais et en habitudes linuxiennes.....) même si ça se mérite.


----------



## Bobbus (16 Juin 2003)

yan a dit:
			
		

> * vu que pour configurer le serveur X c'est une vraie plaie, as tu une idée des paramètres corrects pour un Titanium 867 ? car les miens ne sont pas biens brillants ; let XFree pick &gt; écran noir en lançant"startx", fbdev &gt; très peu de couleur....?      mais sur mon iMac DV 400 j'ai enfin réussi ( ouf) à avoir l'interface KDE....*








 Le conseil du jour pour configurer son XFree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : utiliser Xeasyconf (et non pas Xeasyconfig comme je le disais hier) qui est fait spécialement pour les Mac par Gerk, un des dev Gentoo/PPC et qui permet normalement d'avoir immédiatement un fichier de configuration potable (l'accélération 3D ne marche pas forcément, mais c'est la plupart du temps utilisable).

Xeasyconf est sur le Live CD donc quand vous arrivez au shell root, vous faites Xeasyconf puis startx (ou même startkde directement)...

Bob


----------



## vm (16 Juin 2003)

j'ai esayer 10 pour chaqun des 2 fichier ce qui veux dir j'ai telecherger 20 fois
et j'ai a chaque fois
Toast qui dis qu'il manque un morceau et disquecopy aussi
j'ai essayer de telechrger par IE, Safari et omniweb
meme chose


----------



## scout (16 Juin 2003)

Pour la version KDE, je sais qu'on doit au final mettre:
 /usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde

Pour la version Gnome, quelqu'un sait ce qu'on doit mettre exactement?


----------



## Bobbus (16 Juin 2003)

scout a dit:
			
		

> * Pour la version KDE, je sais qu'on doit au final mettre:
> /usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde
> 
> Pour la version Gnome, quelqu'un sait ce qu'on doit mettre exactement?   *



Une petite recherche sur les Forums Gentoo donne :



> Go into /etc/rc.conf where it says DISPLAY MANAGER= say GDM. At the bottom where it says XSESSION= say Gnome. Go back to the prompt and "startx" will launch the Gnome login screen and take you into Gnome



Bob


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2003)

Je viens d'essayer le live CD sur mon mac, je dois dire que c'est la première fois que j'arrive sur un OS Linux aussi rapidement...j'hésite à effacer OS 9 (que je n'utilise plus du tout) et le remplacer par Linux Gentoo mais je voudrais juste savoir ce qu'il en est de performances de la chose c'est rapide ou pas ?!!?


----------



## Bobbus (17 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens d'essayer le live CD sur mon mac, je dois dire que c'est la première fois que j'arrive sur un OS Linux aussi rapidement...j'hésite à effacer OS 9 (que je n'utilise plus du tout) et le remplacer par Linux Gentoo mais je voudrais juste savoir ce qu'il en est de performances de la chose c'est rapide ou pas ?!!?  *



En un mot : Oui !

En plus détaillé : Oui, c'est rapide à l'utilisation, parce que c'est un système taillé sur mesure que tu vas installer, avec uniquement les choses dont tu as besoin, etc...
Non parce que c'est assez long pour tout compiler (prévoir plus de 24 h non-stop pour tout KDE sur mon Ti550 par exemple), bien qu'il existe, il me semble, des paquets binaires (je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il en est maintenant).

En tout cas, c'est une très bonne expérience que je conseille à tous ceux qui s'intéressent un peu à Linux...

Bob


----------



## vm (17 Juin 2003)

comment ça marche
moi j'utilise a bonne vielle methode du "C" au demarrage avec le CD a l'interieur
mai ca ne fait rien il demarre sur le HD
j'ai un wallstreet ?


----------

